# Upshur engines



## Jeff02 (Aug 22, 2019)

Good day to all.
Was wondering if plans are still available for the engines???
Upshur engines

Thanks Jeff


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Aug 22, 2019)

PM member ArtK. He has completed 2 unsure engines. He might be able to help you find plans.


----------



## Cogsy (Aug 23, 2019)

Last time I checked on the Upshurengineworks.com site (a few months ago) it was very patchy -  often down but sometimes up. You could try their email - [email protected] .


----------



## Jeff02 (Aug 23, 2019)

Thanks for the email, I'll send them a note and ask.
The single vertical is what I'm trying to find.


----------



## coulsea (Aug 30, 2019)

I bought the plans a year or so ago, they include the vertical, the air and hopper cooled horizontal and the T head versions.
the web site seems to be down a lot of the time


----------



## Jeff02 (Sep 4, 2019)

Thanks to all. 
Looks like I lucked out, I found ALL the issues of Strictly I.C. on E-bay that covers this engine.


----------

